# What happens to TV2 Using Sling Adapter & 722?



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I currently have a 722 running in TV1 and TV2 mode. The TV2 coax feeds my kids' TVs. If I connect a Sling Adapter to the setup, does that become my only TV2 output? In other words will it disable to current coax output? I was hoping that it would simply stream an HD version of TV2 output over the home network.

Calling Dish to ask these questions is a crap shoot. Thanks in advance!

Oh yeah, does anyone know where to pick up a Sling Receiver 300?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You only get 1 TV2 out at a time. While you're slinging, local TV2 out just shows a message. When you stop slinging, you get local TV2 back. It's dynamic, so as soon as you stop remote viewing from the Dish website, local TV2 comes back. You never have to unplug the adapter or anything like that. If you need simultaneous viewing, a regular slingbox would be the way to go, and the only way to go if you plan to use a sling catcher.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you sure about that? Do you have one to confirm? They told me in tech chat (i know very unreliable) that when you hook the sling adapter up you lose TV2 all together and it makes your 722 like a 922 and TV2 is only for sling. I understand if im slinging the TV2 not working but i dont see why it wouldnt work if your not slinging. Thanks for any help!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check the thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187787


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

what did that tell me? I dont understand.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you can read it ... could be same cause - you didn't post what version of the Sling SW you see in your 722 (or 722k ?) SysInfo pages


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe your not talking to me, im not sure. I was just asking if anyone could varify that TV2 still works as long as your not slinging. I dont even have mine yet but i cant get a definite answer from dish if i lose TV2 all together or just when im slinging. I was told once you hook up a sling adapter it acts like a 922 and TV2 is ONLY for slinging then and coax becomes totally disabled. I cant see this being the case but who knows with dish tech service. Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oh, ok - then reading that thread will tell you - anyone who have it will not get it work as supposed because of screwdup, so don't expect an answer to your question before that problem will be resolved ...


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone have one that works fine?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

When you connect online, TV2 goes off/unusable/slate comes on the TV. When you log off, TV2 comes back on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

coldsteel, are you that lucky owner of the working Sling box ? Tell us what SW version on it ? Is red light on ? What is your DVR/receiver model ?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

saberfly said:


> Are you sure about that? Do you have one to confirm? They told me in tech chat (i know very unreliable) that when you hook the sling adapter up you lose TV2 all together and it makes your 722 like a 922 and TV2 is only for sling. I understand if im slinging the TV2 not working but i dont see why it wouldnt work if your not slinging. Thanks for any help!


Yes, I'm absolutely sure. I leave my sling adapter connected to my 722k (not 722) all the time and watch TV2 all the time. When slinging, TV2 is unavailable and shows a message about remote viewing being active, and gives me the option to disconnect the remote session and view TV2.

P Smith, I don't understand your last few posts. Are there widespread problems with the sling adapter? Mine has worked fine ever since I got it the first day it was available. The red light is on, it's version AAAYCAAL, and my 722k is running L680. Is that an old version?

EDIT: I just checked out the other thread. I guess I didn't get the update that apparently killed everyone's sling. Mine still works fine. I'm watching it right now. The only issues I've had were on PC's where I didn't tell windows firewall to unblock the sling site. Is the next update going to break it?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, thanks. Makes me feel better about my decision to purchase one. It should be here tomorrow. I have a slingbox solo now and im looking to reduce the amount of cables in my system and the solo has a ton. I was starting to regret my decision to get one since ive read alot of problems. Thanks again!


----------

